# Macbook fin 2009 - Quelle distribution Linux ?



## westbam45 (16 Mai 2022)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un macbook fin 2009 avec 8Go de ram + SSD.
Il marche plutôt bien mais l'OS (catalina) commence a être lourd.
Je fais surtout du surf et de la bureautique, pas de montage video ou autre utilisation lourd.
Ayant un autre SSD, je me suis dit tiens cela pourrait être pas mal de tester une distrib linux dessus pour voir si cela reste jouable.
J'ai test PopOS 22.04 LTS.
L'install se passe sans encombre, cela tourne correctement avec Gnome... même si je passerais sur un environnement de bureau plus léger.
Par contre j'ai remarqué quels bugs plutôt bloquant de mon côté.

Impossible de sortir d'une mise en veille, il faut rebooter le MAC.
la webcam n'est pas détectée, le micro oui.
la sortie video displayport ne fonctionne pas ou très mal

Existe t'il un distrib qui apporte plus de compatibilité materiel avec l'environnement Apple ? Je parle pas du design, mais du hardware.

Merci d'avance pour vos retours
Bonne journée


----------



## nykk (18 Mai 2022)

Bonjour
Pour ce genre de machine, que je possède et qui tourne aussi sous Catalina (patché), une distribution à base de Debian est plus compatible : webcam et micro fonctionnels, Wifi aussi, il n'y a que le clavier qui n'est pas rétroéclairé : une MXLinux par exemple, qui propose des paquets plus à jour qu'une Debian. J'ai également testé une LinuxMint (à base d'Ubuntu), qui semble plus compatible qu'Ubuntu.


----------



## super_dalton (20 Juin 2022)

salut une mint en LTS sera parfaite pour ton mac.


----------



## westbam45 (21 Juin 2022)

Bonjour, 
Merci pour votre retour d'information. 
Pour l'instant je l'ai repassé sous Mojave afin d'avoir un bon compromis entre Perf et fonctionnalité.
Je vous tiendrai au courant je refais le test de le passer sous Linux.
@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172465 (22 Juin 2022)

Solus Budgie est une distrib que j’aime beaucoup - installation rapide avec une grande fluidité d’utilisation, très léger et visuellement super sympa.

Tu peux de plus le personnaliser assez aisément avec en exemple l’ajout d’un dock (Plank) pour se rapprocher de MacOS.

C’est ce que j’ai personnellement installé sur un vieux PC totalement ressuscité


----------



## kouga (23 Septembre 2022)

perso sur mon autre pc des année 2000 ses manjaro.très bien ce qui rend mon vieux pc super rapide.et pourtant il a 4 g de ram.
l important une communauté très dispo pour réglé rapidement les petit souci que tu pourrais avoir.
perso sous manjaro j ai rarement des problèmes tout fonctionne au poil


----------

